# Lymphoma diagnosis for my 7 y/o



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sebastian is beautiful. I'm so sorry about the diagnosis and at such a young age. 

Having gone through cancer with my Golden, Luke, I know about the heartbreak. Just make the decision that is best for you and your family, including Sebastian of course. We opted to treat Luke and he lived four months. He was eight at diagnosis and passed away right after he turned nine this past August. He did not have side effects from the chemo. He felt good and swam in the week before he passed. Having said that, it was around $20,000 in total and that's a lot of money. Finances have to be taken into account -- that's just the way it is. I would have stopped instantly had Luke seemed like he was suffering from the cancer treatment. I probably would have kept going if he kept living and feeling good, but we could afford to financially.

Luke's hematocrit started dropping again towards the last few days of his life. He was lethargic, but did not seem to suffer. I felt guilty for making the decision to let him go, but also relieved he was not in pain or suffering and we were able to have him euthanized in our home.

It's a terrible burden to bear and so stressful. My heart goes out to you. Prayers for sweet Sebastian, you, and your family.

I'm happy he's able to enjoy your wonderful surroundings. It looks lovely.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

The photo of Sebastian is beautiful. Take a million photos during the time you have left. Take him for ice cream and thru the drive thru for a burger. I am so glad you have been able to give him some time in his dream home. My heart is breaking for you. My heart girl, Ellie, is also 7 this year. I am not sure where the time has gone, but I am imagining your pain. I am so sorry for the unfairness. I am just hoping that you are one of the people who can pull yourself together enough to truly make the most of the time you have left with him. I am someone who struggles, when my first Golden went thru a similar timeline I collapsed. I could barely look at him that last month or so without crying. I pray I am strong enough the next go round to embrace the time I get if I get a similar diagnosis. Please know my heart goes out to you. Sebastian looks like he's been such a good boy.


----------



## Kenmar (Apr 28, 2018)

I’m so sorry. It hits you in the gut😢

Our Buddy was diagnosed with lymphoma at age 8. Brought him to the vet because he was itchy and the vet found the enlarged lymph nodes. 

We decided to be aggressive and went with chemo and to UC Davis for half body radiation. The treatments probably took about 8 months or so. I can honestly say he had very few bad days in that time. 

Buddy died last year at 13 yrs but not from lymphoma. He had a good 5 years after his diagnosis. We are lucky we had good insurance or we never could have done it. 

Just know that whatever you decide is the right decision. You know the situation best and you know your furbaby. I just wanted to give you hope if you decide to go with chemo. 

Take care❤


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry about Sebastian's Lymphoma diagnosis, he's beautiful. 

My bridge girl had lymphoma, she was on a Prednisone treatment, my Vet felt that was the best option. She lived about 6 months from her diagnosis, she did really well on the Prednisone and had a good quality of life up until it was time to set her free.

I hope you have many days to come with Sebastian.


----------



## Lucys mom (Jun 24, 2020)

amanfromthere said:


> Not really looking for anything here I guess, just want to share.
> 
> My boy Sebastian (just turned 7 less than a month ago) started losing his appetite about two weeks ago. It's not uncommon for him to get bored with his food and mostly ignore it for a day or two, or only eat a little bit, but when I mixed in some wet food and he wouldn't touch that, I got concerned.
> 
> ...


My red golden retriever Lucy just passed away last week from t-cell lymphoma. She was getting close to 5. I chose the chemo route. She had many ups and downs and at the end all I wanted was some good time with her post chemo sessions. I got one solid , beautiful, amazing month with her chemo free, pain free before the cancer came back swiftly . One morning she woke up and started running towards me and all of the sudden she just stopped and laid down. The vet said the cancer had probably spread to her back and her stomach causing spinal compression.
6 days later she crossed the rainbow bridge but was still smiling those 6 days just couldn’t move much. I’ve been through it all and I’m not sure I’d do chemo again.... it’s ALOT!!
Even just that one month post chemo with her was SO fun/ amazing that you can have that with your pup and not ever do the chemo probably . 
I would just watch his comfort level (especially things like: what’s his breathing like, appetite, entertained level) and give him as many treats as possible. My baby got cake as her last meal. Best wishes for you both, I blow this time is hard but all he really wants is some good time with you, dogs have no sense of days/ months / years .


----------

